# Adding Sprinkler Valve to Existing zone



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The sprinkler heads can be changed to allow a higher popup or better spread. But seems like you have too many on one zone now. You will need to add another in-line valve and install it in the middle of the existing run. End the first part at that point and tie into the last heads with this new valve. Check out a some online supplies, they offer good guides.


----------



## Gus (Dec 24, 2007)

Sometimes the grass just grows over the head a little and needs to be cut out around the heads. They actually have a tool for this, but an old kitchen knife or something would work.
When I say cut out around it, I don't mean the length of the grass. Actually cut the sod out around it. Cut out about 1/2' around each head.


----------



## tilphan (Mar 29, 2009)

Gus, I've seen people do that here in the neighborhood. That does work, but it makes your lawn looks like it has ball spots. Especially around the edge of the side walk.

I believe that enough pressure will be able to push heads thru. I've normally go around and cut the grass at the head so that it pokes thru and that doesn't destroy the look of the green lawn. But the weakness due to to many heads in the long run is the true problem.

I've gotten them to come out back when the house was built and I didn't realize at the time that all they did was to lift the heads up with a shovel. Well my yard doesn't sit on limestone or hard rock so eventually it sinks back. I've DIY most of them by putting extension on them so that they are now at gnd level.

I want to split the valve for pressure and coverage. Even if I change the spread, the weak pressure will cause uneven coverage.

Thanks for all the tidbits.


----------

